# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Phân biệt visme

## yore

Các bác cho mình hỏi. Cái này là visme thường hay visme bi vậy các bác. Cách phân biệt nó ntn vậy ợ.
Thanks các bác

----------


## vpopviet

hình nhòe quá bác. nhưng e nghĩ là vitme bi. do nhìn vào rãnh nó tròn, còn vitme thường rãnh nó vuông.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác nhìn cái đai ốc của nó là biết ấy mà. Chụp luôn cái đai ốc cho a e dễ chém

----------


## CNCP

> Bác nhìn cái đai ốc của nó là biết ấy mà. Chụp luôn cái đai ốc cho a e dễ chém


Cái này cũng hên xui nha bác. Vì có 1 số dạng đai ốc nó có mạch vòng ngay đầu, không như loại các bác thường xài. Nhưng kiểu này ít thấy lắm

----------


## yore

> hình nhòe quá bác. nhưng e nghĩ là vitme bi. do nhìn vào rãnh nó tròn, còn vitme thường rãnh nó vuông.


Cái này đích thị đáy ren nó hình cầu. Vậy nó là bi ợ? E hốt về nó ko phải bi e đền bác nha. Kaka. Vì nó nằm khuất e để máy gần nên nó nhòe. Hốt!! Sai thì ai comment thì đền e nha. Kaakaka

Thanks các bác. Bác nào cao kiến chém tiếp dùm e với

----------


## yore

Theo e thấy thì phia dòi á. Nhưng còn rất nhiều bác lục lọi trên này. Trong đó có 1 số bác kỳ kịu, vô chém gíup e vài đường đi bác ợ  :Wink:

----------


## vpopviet

> Cái này đích thị đáy ren nó hình cầu. Vậy nó là bi ợ? E hốt về nó ko phải bi e đền bác nha. Kaka. Vì nó nằm khuất e để máy gần nên nó nhòe. Hốt!! Sai thì ai comment thì đền e nha. Kaakaka
> 
> Thanks các bác. Bác nào cao kiến chém tiếp dùm e với


e với bác cược đi. kaka
nếu bác mua mà vitme thường thì e đền bác
còn bi thì bác tặng e cây vitme 
xem như là học phí vậy

----------

yore

----------


## Nam CNC

xóa nick thành viên Yore nha admin .... cứ như con robot.

----------


## yore

> xóa nick thành viên Yore nha admin .... cứ như con robot.


Gì vậy bác. Tôi chưa hiểu ý bác lắm. Lý do tại sao bác đề nghị như vậy? 4rum là để trao đổi, học hỏi. Hay bác cảm thấy có gì sai mà lại có 1 đề nghị tôi nghĩ là hơi lố bịch. Hay bác là thành viên lâu năm rồi thấy thích gì là phán nấy, muốn đề nghị xóa ID, treo tài khoản thì treo?

Bạc nghĩ những com của tui tào lao? vì tui là thành viên mới? còn bác thì được quyền tào lao?

----------


## bulonglienket

> Các bác cho mình hỏi. Cái này là visme thường hay visme bi vậy các bác. Cách phân biệt nó ntn vậy ợ.
> Thanks các bác


không thấy rõ bác ơi, bác có thể up lại hình rõ hơn ko

----------

